# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Phil 4 Gail & Eileen Pics

## Emmak2005

Here is pics of new guest star Scottish actor Clive Russell, 59 (whose previously appeared on our screens in Cracker, Shameless & Auf Wiedersehen Pet) as reflexologist Phil Nail.

 *Phil tests Gails reflexes*


 *Eileen is Phil's next client!*


I'm sure this'll give Gail & Eileen yet another excuse to have a scrap with one another. Although nothing can beat their last one. When She found out Todd was gay. Gail's line was classic. "And here comes another member of the village people". 

Phil's appearance can be seen on Friday 19th August.

----------


## Charmed

I hope Eileen wins,she's not really been on it much since,a small storyline will do her good.

----------


## Jade

Eileen needs some action in the man department.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Eileen needs some action in the man department.


  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Gail's line was classic. "And here comes another member of the village people".


Lmao, I loved that line!   :Lol:

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

